# One man's trash



## Deanoside (Jan 4, 2018)

A friend of mine had a small pine slab he was going to make a mantle out of. When he cut into it he discover that most of the inside was eaten by Termites. He was going to throw it away and asked me if I wanted it so home it went with me. I cut it down a little and Sanded on it And decided to make a bench And Figured it would go perfect with the old epoxy i got from work

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 4, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 4, 2018)

@Deanoside 
Is another pour in the future? Are the side boards coming off? and if so what keeps the epoxy from sticking to them?


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 4, 2018)

looking good, are ya going to keep flooding it till the top is level?


----------



## Deanoside (Jan 4, 2018)

Wildthings said:


> @Deanoside
> Is another pour in the future? Are the side boards coming off? and if so what keeps the epoxy from sticking to them?


Yes I have 1 more pour. I'm going to use clear epoxy so it will look the same as now.
The boards are mdo skinned plywood that i soaked with Silicone spray so they will strip easy

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Deanoside (Jan 4, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> looking good, are ya going to keep flooding it till the top is level?


Yes Im going to top it off with clear. Don' know if I should hang it up or stick with my original idea of making a bench


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 5, 2018)

Looking forward to seeing the final product. This looks cool.


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 5, 2018)

really like it. I experimented on a small piece and my first pour of epoxy was milky. Very, very disappointed, but it was a learning experience for me.


----------

